# Pastor search in Lubbock TX



## Richard King (Jul 22, 2012)

Providence PCA is losing our pastor Jim Angehr to New Jersey.
We are now looking for the one who will replace him.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 23, 2012)

Richard, I went to the church's website and couldn't find any information about the church at all. What can you tell us?
Size of the church? Worship style? What they're looking for?







Richard King said:


> Providence PCA is losing our pastor Jim Angehr to New Jersey.
> We are now looking for the one who will replace him.


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you planning on listing it with the Administrative Committee? 
Pastor Search Information

Even if not, they might be of some help as to what info would be useful for candidates. 

Have you contacted like-minded seminaries for leads? 

Have you contacted the Presbytery for leads?


----------



## Richard King (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah our website got hacked by someone in Turkey and now you have to have a password to get into it which makes it worthless to any casual info seeker. We just moved into a new building. Usually about 150 people at church. Close to 300 members. Very strong in the Texas Tech student ministry. 
Worship style is just what I would call reverent conservative. Our pastor who was leaving was young thirties. The people are just wonderful humble caring people. I will try to get more relevant info.



Don Kistler said:


> Richard, I went to the church's website and couldn't find any information about the church at all. What can you tell us?
> Size of the church? Worship style? What they're looking for?
> Yeah our website got hacked by someone in Turkey and now you have to have a password to get into it which makes it worthless to any casual info seeker. We just moved into a new building. Usually about 150 people at church. Close to 300 members. Very strong in the Texas Tech student ministry.
> Worship style is just what I would call reverent conservative. Our pastor who was leaving was young thirties. The people are just wonderful humble caring people. I will try to get more relevant info.
> ...


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 30, 2012)

Richard King said:


> Yeah our website got hacked by someone in Turkey and now you have to have a password to get into it which makes it worthless to any casual info seeker.



For a couple of days in 2007, we were down due to an attack on our WordPress configuration. The main Web site is and always has been open to the public, and can be reached at this URL:

Providence Presbyterian Church (PCA) » Providence Presbyterian Church (PCA)

Only the congregation-only areas are password-protected.

David
[email protected]


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 30, 2012)

Best way to go about it is not through PCA website. 

But by word of mouth.

I know a guy who has looked at your church's website and is interested.

Who should I contact?


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 30, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> I know a guy who has looked at your church's website and is interested.
> 
> Who should I contact?



Andrew -- We'll be electing a search committee in two weeks who'll put together an announcement including contact information. When they have something ready, I'll try to remember to post that information here on PB.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 30, 2012)

Richard King said:


> Usually about 150 people at church. Close to 300 members



This would concern me -- only 50% of members attend? What's the reason for that?


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes Richard, could you answer that (Tim's question) for me because I'd like to communicate this to the man I had in mind. Is it because of the influx of college students?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 3, 2012)

The thread is closed, but David passed along the following info to me, so I am adding:

*Average weekly attendance 172, communicant members 165, non-communicant members 53. *


----------

